# Can you give too much Benedryl?



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wondering if prolonged use of Benedryl shows the same kind of side effects as prolonged use of antibiotics?? After a while if you use it does it quit working?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes it happens in people and dogs. I had to switch Zoey about every year to a different antihistamine. Granted I could switch back to benadryl but had to give it a break. I myself have to change up my antihistamines as they quit working after a while.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
So what can you switch between? Thankfully I don't have any allergies, only the dog!! :smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I used Chlorpheniramine (Chlortrimeton) with Zoey. I know people who use Tavist (Clemastine) with good results. Right before I switched Zoey to raw I had her on Zyrtec, and by far had the best results on that.


----------

